# Identical or not? CONFUSED!



## Mumof3bubbas

Hi, 
I've just found this site as I was looking for info on twins.
I found out on the 16th jan that I'm pregnant with twins. and i was already 16+4!! I had a private scan and it was rushed so I'm confused. She said it looks as tho they r in one sac with a membrane separating them and possibly one placenta. Asked if they were identical or not and she jyst said she don't know. I'm so confused. Did she generally not no or just not that knowledgeable about twins?

Any help grateful :)


----------



## chetnaz

She doesn't know?? Where did you go for the private scan hun? And why were they rushng you if you paid for it? I'd complain and ask them to do it again. Sounds like they are identical (like mine). I had exactly the same - one big sack, thin membrane seperating them, with one placenta. Usually if they are in one sack with one placenta, they are identical. Congrats on your twins! If you ever want to chat, or ask questions, PM me. x


----------



## Mumof3bubbas

Thank you. This was apeekaboo in Kent Essex. They r usually quite good but it was like she was just rushing to get us out. I have another scan booked for tomorrow as my nhs scan us booked for 22nd feb which us too far away considering they don't know if they actually share the placenta.
I have got my booking today so kind of hoping they will bring my scan forward incase they can't tell tomorrow.
Thank you, I don't know anyone with twins and it's kinda scary knowing there are 2 in there, I was shocked when I thought there was just 1! Lol


----------



## twinmummy06

they do sound like identical twins - one sac, thin membrane seperating them, one placenta, exactly what my two boys were.

hope you get a 100% answer at your next scan xxx


----------



## mamato2more

If it's one placenta, then they are id..


----------



## mummy_blues

Whether or not they are identical it is only possible to tell before 10 weeks. After about 10 weeks, the placentas fuse together and gives the impression there is only one. 
Fraternal twins can also exist in one gestational sac with one membrane between them; but this membrane is a 4-layer membrane whereas the membrane of identicals are only 2-layered. 
Only way to tell at this gestational age is to go for a gender scan and DNA testing (invasive). 
If their DNA is the same and their sex is the same, then you can be 100% certain that they are ideticals.


----------



## ni2ki

Mummy_blues im so glad you posted that, my hospital told me in 3 scans from 8 weeks to 11 that i was identical, i then had a new sonographer who said at 12 weeks that they were fraternal, i went private and was told by two professionals who have been scanning since 1989 they were identical, they rang my hospital and complained neglegance as they had taken me off of high risk. Its nice to hear someone put down in words how it cant be read after a certain time x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, as I understood it fraternals always have seperate sacs and placentas - 2 seperate eggs each form their own chorion and placenta (tho I could be wrong?). Identicals can have 2 seperate placentas and chorions, but more commonly share either one or the other or both.

Placentas on the front and back of the uterus are clearly discernable (as with me throughout the pregnancy)- those near each other are less so. The thick dividing membrane is present when there are two seperate sacs - each individual sac having 2 membranes. This is a strong indicator of fraternals since seperate sacs is much less common in identicals. With identicals sharing a sac, there is often no distinct membrane dividing them.

I agree that you should be getting a clearer picture from the clinicians however hun - they need to know sooner rather than later if they are identical or not - good luck x


----------



## BeckyD

You can have identical twins that split very early and look like fraternal twins. These can be managed at the lower end of the risk register as the risks come with sharing a placenta and chorion. They can only be tested for via DNA (after birth).

You can also have fraternal twins that are implanted close together and the placentas fuse. 

Both of these will be DC/DA (duo-chorion duo-amnion) and managed exactly the same during pregnancy.

The earlier the scan the better chance they have of seeing if the chorion (outer sac) is shared. If they share a chorion they must be identical. Sharing a placenta does not give a 100% answer either way. The earlier the scan the better chance they have of saying if they share a chorion or not. 

Most identical twins are MC/DA - share a chorion but separate amnions. This is what I have - it did take 4 scans and 4 sonographers on 4 different types of equipment to make the decision at our 12 week scan!

The least likely type of twins are MC/MA monochorion, monoamnion (no membranes splitting them at all). These are the highest risk as their umbilical cords can become entangled.


----------



## heyyady

My twins are Mono/Di or MC/DA- Which means there is one placenta, and technically two gestational sacks- one great big one divided by a thin membrane. This makes them identical. This also puts us into a "high risk" category, as there are several complications that CAN come up with Mono/Di twins. (That doesn't mean they will come up- I'm 22 1/2 weeks and so far they are text book perfect) You need to be on close monitoring, and the sooner the better!


----------

